# Payerpath missing remark code



## KJZcoder (Apr 8, 2013)

HI
I have patients where claims have failed payerpath for remark codes. I don't know what to do.
thanx
kel

Kelly J Zurfluh CPC


----------



## airart (Apr 15, 2013)

*Support for PayerPath*

I would go to this website and place this question on their forum for help.  You might even find additional training docs to help you out as well.

http://www.allscripts.com/en/support.html


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 23, 2013)

Kelly, if you haven't already subscribed to Allscripts client connect, I would. It is a great resource site. If you cannot find the answer there then I would log a support case. Our practice have not come across these denials in payer path so it may be a quick fix in your system.


----------

